
Sometimes having nothing to lose can be a real advantage for a startup - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2009/03/nothing-to-lose-or-risk-tolerance-is-a-competitive-weapon.html
======
zaidf
I'd go further and say that having nothing to lose is one of the biggest
advantages for a start-up.

I remembering hearing a founder of an IPO biotech company say how he only
started his company because he could not find a job. There was no other
option. Doing something of his own was his last ditch effort to make a living.

~~~
garply
Who was the founder? Maybe I just don't understand the industry, but I always
figured starting a biotech company was only really an option for the well-
connected and well-funded. It seems really expensive.

~~~
rms
It is certainly not impossible; I did it. It requires very specific
circumstances to be able to bootstrap a biotech company. What's more common is
probably what I call an East Coast style business: you write a business plan,
then you go raise money to execute it.

------
alain94040
Very good article, to add the list of advantages a small startup has against
an established vendor.

Anyone who worked for a large company knows how long it takes for any
significant decision to happen, and how much hedging and precaution is built
in each. Large corporations move slower.

The counterpoint to this is that if a large company ever decides to really go
after you, it will be really tough because they have resources that you cannot
possibly match.

Think an army of thousands of sales people badmouthing you to your potential
customers, for instance. Or offering a free product to kill your only source
of revenue.

It can play both ways.

~~~
garply
I often think a startup should act like it's waging a guerrilla war - move
faster than your opponent, do things your opponent is unwilling or unable to
do, be hard to kill, win the grass-roots support of the people.

------
tonystubblebine
So what are the entrenched companies or products that people think are right
to go after? Funny that the article is about Paypal, because that's one I wish
was still innovating.

~~~
tomjen
Then go after paypal. I would absolutely love if you did.

------
vaksel
interesting point, and something most people probably don't think about

------
known
Govt must regulate market capitalization of all listed companies to TWICE
their quarterly revenue. This will

    
    
        1. Prevent Ponzi scams in Corporate Management and Stock Markets
        2. Will create more opportunities for start-ups resulting in millions of jobs creation.

~~~
eru
You know what market capitalization is?

~~~
known
If it moves, tax it. If it keeps moving, REGULATE it. And if it stops moving,
subsidize it. --Reagon

